# My kingdom for a rocking chair



## Dr. Metallic (Nov 15, 2008)

My office chair is an uncomfortable piece of crap. It has wheels and it tilts. It may be someone's idea of a fine piece of furniture, but not mine.

I once had a chair made of wood
It rocked back and forth oh so good
It had not legs, but two bows
Not the kind that shoot arrows
But the kind that a rocking chair should

Sadly, it's university property. Rocking flexes the lower leg muscles, preventing the blood from pooling in your legs (that gets uncomfortable). And rocking with your lower legs prevents varicose veins.

*Anybody know where to find a rocking chair suable for a desk?*


----------



## Nightriser (Nov 8, 2008)

Perhaps you could construct one? 

Anyway, it also appeases my pre-existing tendency to rock back and forth. I looove rocking chairs.


----------

